# What's fer dinner?



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

In addition to posting up loads of various recipes for y'all to enjoy, I'll start us up a thread where you can just post up pics of what y'all have been having for dinner lately!!!

I'll get this started with a few posts and y'all feel free to add and help make the ideas grow!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

01/30/2010 - Tonight, even though it was very cold... that grill was cooking hot!! So tonight it was steam/grilled chicken, steamed rice and a hearty Mexican blonde beer!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

02/05/10 - Those who've dined with me before know that I throw down when it comes time to eatin'!!! Just take a gander at a recent meal...










Texas Tradition Jalapeno/Cheddar brats... slow boiled then finished off on the grill for a devine crispy crunch!! Served piping hot on some Scali bread and lathered heavy with Hellmans mayo and mustard. And beautifully complemented with a German beer. Folks... I could eat and drink all night long with that setup!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

02/26/10 - I'd been craving some salisbury steak for a while so by golly I made up a batch for the family tonight! Be sure to check out the oh-so-simple recipe on my blog (link on my profile - About Me page)!

Enjoy!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Well y'all... thar's been some serious cookin' going on as of late!!

No-Peek Casserole - a decadent pot-roast-like wine-infused beefy casserole that's just wayyyyyyy too easy to put together and cook up!!










Wine-Steaks, Steam-Grilled Leeks and Steam-Grilled Asparagus - when it's steak an' veggies that I'm hungry for, I turn to my tender wine-steak and leeks/asparagus!!




























-----------------------------------
You can find the recipe and cooking tips to all these awesome foods on my blog (link on my profile - About Me page). Just search for those items in the search bar on the blog and cook away!!!

So what y'all been eatin' on?!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

04/01/10 - Yum yum! Tonight it was crusted salmon, homemade tartar sauce, and drunken asparagus (different from the way I've cooked asparagus before)!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

04/30/10 - well tonight it was another spin on salmon! been working on my Slammin' Salmon Spread and dag-gone I think I'm getting it down right! Will be posting the recipe soon on the blog so if'n ya like what ya see, check in from time to time and you'll see it soon enough!

But the basics are crusted salmon (recipe on the blog too), let it cool and then tear it up with a fork... mix in some Hellman's mayo, shredded cheese, parmesan cheese, cayenne pepper, crushed black pepper, thinly sliced celery, dill pickle relish and a few dashes of lime juice. Yeah.... I see ya droolin'.... hahahaaaa....


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a few more renditions on those crusted salmon meals....


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

07/12/10 ... Over the weekend it was time for some serious pork rib cooking!!!










With the family we chowed down on some juicy ribs, mashed taters, and grilled corn-on-the-cob. The next day I took some of the ribs that were left over (egads!!!) and cut the meat off the bone and then chopped up that meat. Put that into a skillet and put in some special bbq sauce and apple vinegar and slowly cooked that up. Slammed that pork meat mixture onto some toasted hamburger buns and topped off with Hellman's mayo and dill pickle relish...... and those pork sandwiches were history in no time!!!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

You're killing me!!














STOOOOPPPP IT!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You're killing me!!







STOOOOPPPP IT!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's some good lookin' grub ya got there I think I smell ribs. How about some pork ribs Chris, do you do those?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How about some pork ribs Chris, do you do those?


Heck yes... and bacon, and even pork rinds.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You're killing me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what??!! it's just a couple of snapshots of some snacks that i've made recently..... (hehehe)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow .... so who are you and where did you come from....cullenary school !! ??
















Great lookin grub and good beer too !!

I know where I am stopping if I ever get down your way !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love a well garnished plate. You count on a savory meal when someone has taken the time to think about garnish and making the plate look appetizing. If they have taken the time to do that then you know that they have taken the time to think out the main course and sides all the way down to the seasonings. The first taste of every meal is with the eyes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok cookers.....what is a good way to prepare brussel sprouts ?? Went out with the kid picking pumkins and came home with a stalk of em ....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok cookers.....what is a good way to prepare brussel sprouts ?? Went out with the kid picking pumkins and came home with a stalk of em ....


Steamed, bit of butter and touch of soya sauce.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you Rick....so two more questions...is there any use of the stalk and what about those sprouts on the top that seem hollow or empty do I use those ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey thank you Rick....so two more questions...is there any use of the stalk and what about those sprouts on the top that seem hollow or empty do I use those ?


 No!! Just use what's matured!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Brussel sprouts....

I always cook mine in 'pure' chicken stock (meaning I use the stock from a fresh boiled whole chicken), add kosher (or sea) salt and slow boil. While that is going, I take a pan and put in some finely diced white onion and finely diced garlic and a little bit of butter.... cook these until nicely charred (but not burnt!!!).... pour in a little white wine to deglaze. Drain the sprouts and put into the pan and gently toss about so that they are nicely coated with the glaze. Pour off into a serving bowl and enjoy!!

Those charred bits of onion and garlic make for a phenomenal taste and texture. One variation that I do is just before pouring off into the serving bowl, I'll take a dollop of bacon grease and toss into the pan and stir about until everything is coated with that bacony-goodness!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wow .... so who are you and where did you come from....cullenary school !! ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No culinary school for me! Just come from a looooooong line of cooks, many of which deserve their own cooking channel!!! I remember cooking at a family reunion one time and my grandmother coming up and saying that my style reminded her so much of her grandfather that it was almost eerie.

More goodies to come for sure!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Gotta love a well garnished plate. You count on a savory meal when someone has taken the time to think about garnish and making the plate look appetizing. If they have taken the time to do that then you know that they have taken the time to think out the main course and sides all the way down to the seasonings. The first taste of every meal is with the eyes.


True true.... so very true. It's something that I'll ponder on for a bit .... what to serve and what compliments what. Sometimes it's a lot of items and at other times it's so simple that it boggles your mind! For my meals I start with the main dish (of course) and then I work on figuring out what sides to serve, the type of salad/soup, drinks (loaded & unloaded!!), breads, etc.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow another great idea....


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are a few pics of previous dinners.... I'll get the recipes loaded up sometime!!

*Beans & Cornbread ... simple but delicious!!*









*Easy-Does-It Meat & Taters*









*Cheesy Chicken*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I gotta try that meat and taters and the cheesy chicken! Looks like something easy the whole fam can enjoy!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

After looking at all those plates and beer im thirsty for all kinds of diffrent brew now


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They all look good but, I have a bunch of moose meat in the freezer from the hunt with On A Call this fall and I have not tasted or had any game meat in along time. It seemed that the last 10 years or so I would not get out and hunt., The last four spring black bear hunts have been stopped by boat troubles or being too early. The fall hunts didn't seem to come together either. This year was different.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I gotta try that meat and taters and the cheesy chicken! Looks like something easy the whole fam can enjoy!


Here's the link to the Creamy Chicken recipe.... and trust me, the whole clan is gonna love it!!!

http://awmilleroutdoors.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/creamy-chicken/

As for the Meat-n-Taters, just cook up some fries and layer them on the bottom of a casserole dish. Then layer with cooked ground beef, shredded cheese, onions, garlic, jalapenos. pop in the oven at 350 until the cheese has melted through. I also add in various seasoning to the meat after it has been cooked and I'll also put on a drop or two (or 30) of hot sauce before piggin' out!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks man... KEEP EM COMING!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a darn good thing I don't take any pictures of food and post'em up...........Nuf Said.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> It's a darn good thing I don't take any pictures of food and post'em up...........Nuf Said.lol.


 Its all right Cat we know what hot dogs and kraft dinner looks like though a little blurry!! HA!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Its all right Cat we know what hot dogs and kraft dinner looks like though a little blurry!! HA!!!


You left out the best one the good ole PB&J


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> You left out the best one the good ole PB&J


 It's always good to have some spare ammo!!!HA!!


----------

